# Company in town



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have some company in town an I want to make some shrimp, scallops, and grouper. Any recipe ideas to impressout of towners. I thought about tempura batter to fry the shrimp and also grilling some. Any ideas would be helpful


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Mango seviche with the grouper or shrimp! They will think they are in South America! And it is so refreshing!

If that is something you want to do, let me know and I can post the recipe.

Or if that aint your style, grouper is great blackened! But there is a special trick to blackening.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Shrimp Francese

(10) Large Shrimp Peeled And Devaned Tails On
- Lemon Juice
- (2) Eggs
- Whole Butter
- White Wine
- Flour
- Clam Or Vegetable Broth
- Vegetable Or Canola Oil
- Salt And Pepper
- Chopped Parsley
- White Rice Or Angel Hair Pasta

Dredge Your Shrimp In Flour That Has Been Seasoned With Salt And Pepper
Beat Both Eggs Thouroughly That Have Been Seasoned With Salt And Pepper
Drop Your Shrimp Into The Egg Batter 

In A Skillet Add Enough Oil For The Shrimp To Float (about 1/4") And Heat Till It Just Starts To Smoke......then Reduce Heat To Medium

Quickly Add Your Shrimp To The Hot Oil And They Will Float Browning The Bottom. Flip Over And Brown The Other Side Of The Shrimp.

Remove Shrimp From The Pan And Discard Oil

Add White Wine (1/4/) Cup And Broth (1/2) Cup And Lemon Juice To Taste (about 3 Tbsp)

Bring To A Boil And Add Whole Butter And Your Parsley And Let Sauce Thicken And Reduce For A Few Minutes. Throw Shrimp Back in And And Cook For Another Minute. 

Serve Over Pasta Or Rice!! Enjoy!! 

Note: Put A Little Ball Of Crabcake Stuffing On Top Of Each Shrimp And Add Steamed Julienne Asparagus To The Sauce And You Know Have Shrimp Oscar!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

also grouper parmasean<H3>Ingredients</H3><UL><LI>2lbs <A>*grouper fillets*</A> <LI>1cup *sour cream* <LI>1/4cup *parmesan cheese*, grated <LI>1tablespoon *lemon juice* <LI>1tablespoon *onion*, grated <LI>1/2teaspoon *salt* <LI>1/8teaspoon <A></A><LI>*paprika* <LI>*fresh parsley*(to garnish) </LI>[/list]<H3>Directions</H3>
<LI>Skin fillets if necessary and cut into serving size pieces. Place in a well-greased baking dish. <LI><H5>Combine sour cream, Parmesan Cheese, Lemon juice, onion, salt and liquid hot pepper sauce. Spread mixture over the fish. Sprinkle with paprika. </H5><LI><H5>Bake at 350 degrees F. for 25 to 30 minutes or until fish flakess easily when tested with a fork. </H5><LI><H5>Garnish with parsley. </H5></LI>


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had some Coconut battered shrimp and it was fantastic, and I'm not really a shrimp eater. Got burned out on them while living in Miami years ago:banghead Scallops..my favorite (sauted) along with clams


----------

